# Basement kitchenette



## pjpjpjpj (Aug 31, 2006)

In anticipation of the mother-in-law potentially moving in  :jester: ...

I renovated the large open part of our basement. There is already a finished bedroom and bathroom, so we just needed a kitchenette and living area.

When we bought the house, the large open area was already finished (just walls, ceiling, and carpet) but was in poor (or just ugly) condition. The carpet was stained and worn, and the drywall ceiling had been framed with room to spare below the AC ducts, which was a head-knocker for tall people like me. The space was L-shaped, with a single structural column at the bend. (see pic 1)

So we tore out the ceiling, and installed new lay-in ceiling with nice lighting, and framed soffits around the existing duct as high and close as possible (see pic 2). We gave it all a fresh coat of paint, and then installed some cabinets, a dishwasher, a countertop with a new sink, and a new microwave. I built an open cabinet with a light for over the microwave (see pic 3). We also had to frame in a false wall around the corner which allowed space to run the plumbing piping for the sink, as well as the new electrical circuits for the dishwasher, wall outlets (will have a plug-in burner so I gave it a new circuit), microwave, and also a refrigerator (not pictured) on the other wall. I added a wing wall (around the aforementioned column) and a matching one on the other side of the opening (not pictured). We added new carpet and also some slate tile in front of the cabinets (and also where the fridge will be).

It was a 6-month project, mostly me working evenings and weekends (with a little help from my wife occasionally). It was my first time doing "real" plumbing - soldered copper supply and PVC drain - so it was good to learn that. Overall, we are very pleased!


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks great. If I was your mother in law, I'd gladly live there:laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Very, Very nice transformation. Tastefully done....Nice lighting too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 1, 2007)

Very Nice! Always nice to see a homeowner doing the work theirselves. My mother in law comes to visit every year for a few weeks and I can tell you that having basement finished is worth every penny it took.!! Enjoy your new space!!


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Only one problem.....


MIL will now *STAY*.....:laughing: 

Looks *really* good. Nice going..:thumbsup:


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks good you did a nice job. I hope Mother inlaw hates it for your sake. lol


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Very nice. How does your mother-in-law like it?

I like the idea of the slate in front of the cabinets.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice!

What kind of cabinets? I'm looking for white ones myself.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I am sure MIL will be pleased to have a space on her own greatly done by SIL. Labor of love!:jester: Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Bootz (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice going man looks really good. I really like the lightening too.. plus if it is in the basement that lightening should keep the basement from feeling like it was a basement you know?


----------

